# General > Photography >  Its sooooo cold.

## cuddlepop

Waterfall at Sligachan


Its weird

----------


## cuddlepop



----------


## unicorn

ewwww spooky pic, halloween face in the ice  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Ice patterns

----------


## cuddlepop

Frozen river

----------


## cuddlepop

and there's more

----------


## Raven

Super pics Cuddlepop! Thanks for sharing! 
It really looks cold, but at least there are no midges :-))

----------


## thebigman

River Forss this afternoon

----------


## thebigman

Forss again

----------


## karia

Thanks guys..what beautiful pictures!

Driving home tonight there was the fattest, lowest, most orange sunset I have ever seen............. and where was my camera?  :: 


Glad you were all suitably equipped! :Smile: 


karia

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Gorgeous pics, thanks for sharing.

Caroline

----------


## nirofo

Talking about cold, here's a couple of cold days out to be going on with!

*Old Forss Mill in snow.*


*Fox tracks in snow, Forss wood.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## CGinniver

Some really lovely pics there, this is what i've been looking forward to shooting since October hehe. Lovely to be back in the countryside with proper wintery weather!

----------


## wifie

Aaaw cuddlepop thanks for the Skye pics!

----------

